# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Schleudersturz??

## dafti

Hi Leute!
Ist mir echt peinlich die Frage. Ich lese stndig etwas von Schleuderstrze aber ich wei leider nicht was dass genau ist.
Bitte helft mir weiter!!

MfG Dafti

----------


## Max01

Hmmmm,   schwer zu erklren, du fliegst schrg nach vorne am segel vorbei ins wasser.   Bei mir tut es immer hllich weh.:'(
Ein anderer kann es bestimmt besser erklren.

----------


## Gast

Bei voller Fahrt vorne rber voll auf die Fresse!

----------


## Gast

wie kann man denn bei voller fahrt nach vorne und voll auf die fresse fliegen? das hab ich ja noch nie gesehn! gibts davon irgendwo nen video?

----------


## Thorsten

hmm, video hab ich noch keins gesehen.

das geht eigentlich ganz einfach:
wenn du voll im gleiten bist und dann kommt ne be oder du machst zu sehr dicht und lehnst dich nach vorne, dann haut's dich rein.

schau mal hier: http://www.tu-clausthal.de/sport/km/...eudersturz.jpg

aloha,
thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Max01

das bild ist aber noch harmlos im gegensatzt zu einem bild von mir!!

----------


## Gast

Es gibt ein Video von der Surf bzw. Delius Klasing Verlag. Es heit Cool Moves mit Josh Stone. Da wir auch der Speedloop erklrt und die unvermeidbaren Anfngerfehler (Schleudersturz.
Also viel Spa beim Schleudersturz ben ;)

Eine gute Vorbung fr den loop ist aus der Verdrangerfahrt und nicht in den Fuschlaufen das Segel hinten dicht zu nehmen und Kinn in Richtung Schulter (Schulter von Segelhand also die Hand die Dicht macht), dann machst du auch einen Schleudersturz aber tut nicht weh. WICHTIG: Gabeln nie loslassen und wenn einmal dichtgeholt auch dicht lassen.

Rip da lip!

----------


## Max01

blebt ihr beim scheldersturz nicht im trapez und hengt dann da rum wie schweinchen Hari??

----------


## Gast

6 Bft 9er Segel/Flapper mrdertiefer Raumschotkurs, auf der allerletzten Rille geflogen, eine Welle bersehen, und den mega Abgang meines Lebens hingelegt, das muss so ausgesehen haben als ob man eine Wasserbonbe zndet, inklusive Gabelbruch und gerissenen Trapeztampen. Fetter Ding!

----------


## Thorsten

normal hngt es einen automatisch aus. aber wenn es dumm luft, kann es schon mal sein, dass man im trapez bleibt.
entweder alles hlt oder der trapezhaken geht auf.
ansonsten geht eben irgendwas in den arsch. tampen, trapez, gabel, je nach heftigkeit.

aloha :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Ist mir beim DWC in Bsum passiert, danach bin an dem Wochenende auch nicht mehr aufs Brett gestiegen. Normalerweise sind solche Abgnge ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.

----------


## Gast

Ich glaub' ich bin Schleudersturz-profi :-):-):-)

----------


## Gast

He Thorsten,
Dich haengt es beim Schleudersturz normalerweise aus dem Trapez aus? Glueckpilz, ich komme mir immer vor wie mit dem Katschi davongeschossen und doch wieder zurueckgezogen. Soll heissen, ich bleibe IMMER im Trapez haengen,  und dann gibt es einen kraeftigen Ruck durch die Wirbelsaeule. 
Vieleicht hast Du ja einen Tip fuer mich, wie Du Dich beim Schleudersturz aushaengst?
Gruss Bongo

----------


## Thorsten

naja, solange du die gabel nicht loslsst drfte es eigentlich funktionieren.
musst halt wenn du fliegst, an der gabel ziehen.

aloha :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

O.k., ich lasse eigentlich die Gabel nie los, aber beim Naechstenmal (hoffentlich nicht so bald) zieh ich dann mal kraeftig an der Gabel.
Gruss Bongo

----------


## Gast

Ein Tip fr alle die noch nie einen Schleudersturz gemacht haben und ihn unbedingt mal ausprobieren wollen:
1. Spanne eine Leine Quer bers Wasser
2. Dann brettere mit ner schn langen Finne volle Kanne drber
3. Der Rest geht dann von ganz alleine :D
Have Fun und grinsen nicht vergessen!

----------


## Gast

Ich bleib auch immer im Trapez hngen .. naja, wenns einen schon schleudert macht das auch net mehr so viel ...

Bitte lasst euch nicht im Flachwasser schleudern. Ich hab mir meinen schnen Neo an nem spitzen , grossen Ast, der ca. 50 cm unter der Wasseroberflche lag, aufgerissen ...
Ja, dumm muss man sein ...

----------


## Gast

Astrein nen 3000 Marks Starboard Formula gekillt. Einmal nicht aufgepasst, Be bersehen und Raumschot voll auf die Fresse gepackt.

----------


## Gast

Oha, das ist noch schlimmer :)

Aber du hast ja Geld ... :D

----------


## Gast

Nee, nicht wirklich, da muss Ding Stick und Sekundenkleber reichen.

----------


## Gast

ste sind wirklich nicht so die hellsten zuletzt ist mir einer ca 65 cm lang ins auge gerannt  tja so dumm muss man sein   hey und hecken sind auch nicht viel schlauer als bume

----------


## Gast

Argh ! 
Am letzten Samstag bin ich beim Schleudersturz bei 6 BFT mit meinem Ellenbogen durch mein 5,3er gefallen --> Fall fr die Tonne ...

Wie kann ich "materialschonender" fallen ??

----------


## Thorsten

beim schleudersturz gabelbaum NIE LOSLASSEN!!!

aloha,
thorsten :D

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## dafti

Muss jetzt schon das 2. mal mein Board(im Frhjahr gekauft) reparieren,weil ich mit der Gabel ein Loch in die Nose geschlagen habe.
Ich hoffe der Boom-Protector, den ich mir heute gekauft habe, ntzt etwas.

----------


## Gast

Das gibt son Aufsatz fr den Mastfu, da ist ne Rolle vor dem Mastfu in der Mastschiene, die lenkt das Segel beim Fall nach vorne nach links oder rechts ab, spart enorm viel rger.

----------


## Trixxer

Das Teil heit: "Deviator"

Hier zu sehen:
http://www.pro-techusa.com/pages/deviator.html 

Ich kenne zufllig den Erfinder :)

----------


## Gast

ein harter und steiniger weg, das herauszufinden, du brauchst wind und ein surfbrett und musst aufs wasser gehen. keine panik- das ding ist vorbei ehe dus gemerkt hast! schn die gabel festhalten und keine panik, falls du noch im trapez bist

----------

